# QAD Ultra rest problems?



## homie072001 (Jun 7, 2012)

I recently installed a QAD Ultra Rest HDX on my PSE Brute X, 27" DL, 62# DW. I've been trying to get everything dialed in but my groups are not as consistent as they were with my whisker biscuit. I'm trying to figure out if I'm the problem or is it my gear?? A guy at my local shop said I might have some problems with it not dropping fast enough with my draw length... Does anyone have any ideas or tips??


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

I would put something on the rest or vanes to see if your getting any contact. You probably already know this put when your at full draw make sure the two little lines on the rest are lined up. Also I believe QAD recommends the cord be tied in about 5 or 6 inches below the rest. Most people tie them in even with the bottom on the grip.


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

who put the rest on ?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Draw length, poundage, speed has nothing to do with it( I would try and find a shop that actually knows what they are talking about). It is clear it is not set up properly. How, we can't see what is going on.


----------



## SHOCKER77 (Mar 22, 2012)

All u need to do is make sure the alignment mark on the rest match up at full draw


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

SHOCKER77 said:


> All u need to do is make sure the alignment mark on the rest match up at full draw


There is more to it than that.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Is your centershot on?


----------



## SHOCKER77 (Mar 22, 2012)

In fortunately there is not more to it then that center shot nock height and line up the marks if those are all good then the problem is his form or needing a correctly spines arrow without seeing the bow not one of us can osmos the info from his head


----------



## homie072001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks all... a local shop that I bought the bow from instaled the rest... I will check the length of my string where it attaches and the lines on the rest itself... I reset everything yesterday and started from scratch with paper tuning and all that. So far it seems to be better than what it was. I was shooting in the back yard which is only about 17-18 yards, so I'll go to the local range and test it on some farther distances to see what happens.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

SHOCKER77 said:


> In fortunately there is not more to it then that center shot nock height and line up the marks if those are all good then the problem is his form or needing a correctly spines arrow without seeing the bow not one of us can osmos the info from his head


Incorrect. If it comes up to full up position too early in the draw cycle, it will not fall fast enough when bow is fired. Rest marks should line up and rest should come to full up position in last inch or 2 of draw, no earlier.


----------



## homie072001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I'm getting back into archery after roughly a 16-17 year break and I've realized there's alot more to this than there used to be with all the new technology in everything... or maybe I just didn't have all the high tech gadgets back then


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I have installed about 10-12 QAD's on bows in the last year. All I have done to date is to insert the rest cable into the bow cable at least 3-4 inches below the level of the shelf. I then draw the bow back and make sure the tension is there to pull the launcher perfectly perpendicular to the arrow (which lines up the two small white lines on the rest). I test fire and have never had fletching contact as long as the launcher came completely up. I then cut the rest cable and burn it at the end. Serve in about 1/2" above the insertion point to ensure the rest cable doesn't slide up after more shooting. 

This has worked on 4 Bowtechs, 3 Diamonds, 4 Hoyts, one Limbsaver and one Elite bow. Properly installed, that QAD should work on any bow regardless of draw length or poundage.


----------



## homie072001 (Jun 7, 2012)

I double checked my lines on the rest and they aren't quite lined up. The line on the part of the rest that moves actually goes a little past the other line as if the string is a bit to short... Is that a big deal?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

homie072001 said:


> I double checked my lines on the rest and they aren't quite lined up. The line on the part of the rest that moves actually goes a little past the other line as if the string is a bit to short... Is that a big deal?


The lines are reference only. When you say goes past are you talking about at full draw? Pictures help a ton here. Also if your in doubt have your local pro shop check it out.


----------



## homie072001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes at full draw


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

SHOCKER77 said:


> In fortunately there is not more to it then that center shot nock height and line up the marks if those are all good then the problem is his form or needing a correctly spines arrow without seeing the bow not one of us can osmos the info from his head


So timing does not matter?

You can have the rest come up way too early and those lines will line up but your fletching will slam into the rest.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

homie072001 said:


> Yes at full draw


The bottom line they are reference lines only they do not have to be exact. If ythey are going "way" past then I would say it is a set problem, or the rest is broke(highly doubt this) if it were broke you would beable to feel it.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had more trouble with timing and contact issues on the "hunter" model rather than the higher end models (imagine that). On the higher end, the reference marks are more likely to line up correctly in most cases(for me anyway). 

The contact issues I have seen with the "hunter" model were usually with one side or the other of the prongs, which I could usually cure with trial and error nock tuning.


----------



## jdinville3 (Feb 13, 2012)

If not mistaken on the Installation instruction for PSE it talks about changing out parts of the rest. If you go to this link it takes you through baby steps to set it up. Also at the top of that page there is a printable PDF to help set it all up. I only know all this because just yesterday i was having the same issue and did some homework on the issue. I haven't made the adjustments yet but i know the dealer who set up my my rest must not have read any of the instructions. The QAD website suggests changing out the Launcher (arrow rest) to the TL1 and i know mine is still the standard launcher. Hopefully this helps you and I out and we draw some blood this fall without fail... Ok it won't let me add the link but got to QAD's website and go to Tech support


----------



## BOMBER3005 (Apr 23, 2009)

All bows approaching or over 300 fps and all short draw bows should be using the TL-1 launcher. The rest should not engage to the lock position until you hit your valley or the last 2" of draw. If it engages to early, you may get fletching contact with prongs because the rest is not falling until the fletchings are to close to the rest. The main issue with fletching contact on the QAD Hunter is bounce back because it does not have the lockdown technology. If properly setup on a tuned bow, it is as accurate as any arrow rest on the market, including target rests.


----------



## trackit (Dec 30, 2013)

I just use a whisker biscuit because QAD sucks. I just spent two days trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with my bow to find out this rest doesn't drop fast enough now. Been working fine for a year and now its totally unreliable.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

trackit said:


> I just use a whisker biscuit because QAD sucks. I just spent two days trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with my bow to find out this rest doesn't drop fast enough now. Been working fine for a year and now its totally unreliable.


The rest is just a simple tool. It needs to be set up properly. If not, you'll have problems.

If you don't know how to fix it, that doesn't mean the rest is bad. It just means you don't know how to set it up properly.

Stop blaming the tool.


----------



## trackit (Dec 30, 2013)

I expect products to be functional and reliable. Setup was done by a pro so.....uhh yea...it sucks. Then I learn of other shoots who've had the same experience. So wisker it is. Its my experience so I posted it. Tool sucks.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

trackit said:


> I expect products to be functional and reliable. Setup was done by a pro so.....uhh yea...it sucks. Then I learn of other shoots who've had the same experience. So wisker it is. Its my experience so I posted it. Tool sucks.


Really? All tool are expected to be reliable?

IF it worked for a year, and then failed...it just needed to be retimed. But by all mean, use whatever tool you want. I am just amazed when thinking people blame dumb tools.


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

RTFM or watch the DVD


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

trackit said:


> I expect products to be functional and reliable. Setup was done by a pro so.....uhh yea...it sucks. Then I learn of other shoots who've had the same experience. So wisker it is. Its my experience so I posted it. Tool sucks.


Your "pro" did you no service he didn't set it up correctly it's that plain and simple. Amazing how many people blame the equipment and not how it was set up. The rest is more than fast enough for any bow including the new PSE Full Throttle that is rated at 370 fps. We have also set them up on a crossbow that does over 400 fps. I've set up hundreds of them and use them myself for many years now not a problem. It's all in the setup and not the difficult----especially if you watch the DVD that is provided with them.
Last note "anything" man made is subject to having some of them fail now and then---we aren't perfect, but we are getting better building things.
By the way the post you responded to is 2 years old.


----------



## time907356 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> Your "pro" did you no service he didn't set it up correctly it's that plain and simple. Amazing how many people blame the equipment and not how it was set up. The rest is more than fast enough for any bow including the new PSE Full Throttle that is rated at 370 fps. We have also set them up on a crossbow that does over 400 fps. I've set up hundreds of them and use them myself for many years now not a problem. It's all in the setup and not the difficult----especially if you watch the DVD that is provided with them.
> Last note "anything" man made is subject to having some of them fail now and then---we aren't perfect, but we are getting better building things.
> By the way the post you responded to is 2 years old.


I shot my Full Throttle with it's IBO setup at 373, and no contact. That said, when I lined up the marks at full draw, I suspected I was getting contact, and then the fork covering flew off on one shot. So, there was about 1/8" of 'extra' rotation available by rest, and I tightened the pull chord a little bit, so my marks are misaligned, but no contact now.
Mechanical/moving parts are just more complex by nature...yes, they take more effort to set up than a whisper bisquit, or any other static rest. But, there are many good reasons to use then.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Why are we necro posting this thread it's 2 yrs old!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

SHOCKER77 said:


> All u need to do is make sure the alignment mark on the rest match up at full draw


Those hash marks on the rest cannot be relied upon and is not consistent on all QADs.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a problem with center shot. No matter how far it was moved out the paper tear never changed. Any ideas?


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a limb driver. It seems there is a post everyday about someone having a problem with this rest. If it is as easy to set up as everyone says, why so many with problems. I seem to see every few posts about limb driven rests.


----------



## ConfederateGrey (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd say your timing is off. You should be the opposite, your QAD should shoot way tighter than a biscuit.
Are you shooting Blazers? I had some issues with a Hoyt Vector Turbo I had. It was hard to time because it was a pretty fast bow.
I have no issues with my Mathews though because it's a slug. 
A Brute is not a fast bow by any means. I think that your tech doesn't have it timed correctly. That rest should be easy to tune on your bow..
I'd find another shop and get a second opinion. .


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

horse2292 said:


> I have a problem with center shot. No matter how far it was moved out the paper tear never changed. Any ideas?


If you don't have proper form and grip then it will throw paper off. If the paper tear does not change then you either have really bad form or more likely you have fletching contact or an arrow spine issue.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

07commander said:


> Get a limb driver. It seems there is a post everyday about someone having a problem with this rest. If it is as easy to set up as everyone says, why so many with problems. I seem to see every few posts about limb driven rests.


QAD HDX rests don't have many problems. 99% of the problems are from improper installation. You don't see many issues with limb driver rests because for every rest they sell I'd bet QAD sells 25 rests.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a shop installing it for me. I am picking it up tomorrow and taking it somewhere else.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

homie072001 said:


> I double checked my lines on the rest and they aren't quite lined up. The line on the part of the rest that moves actually goes a little past the other line as if the string is a bit to short... Is that a big deal?



My rest does that to it nothing bad its just they put the line on wrong. What I do is come to full draw and press the thumb wheel if it moves it hasn't come up right. And then make sure it doesn't come up to quick.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

skiisme753 said:


> QAD HDX rests don't have many problems. 99% of the problems are from improper installation. You don't see many issues with limb driver rests because for every rest they sell I'd bet QAD sells 25 rests.



This^^^^


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

skiisme753 said:


> QAD HDX rests don't have many problems. 99% of the problems are from improper installation. You don't see many issues with limb driver rests because for every rest they sell I'd bet QAD sells 25 rests.


That would be a good poll... I doubt Its anyway near 25 to 1.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

homie072001 said:


> I recently installed a QAD Ultra Rest HDX on my PSE Brute X, 27" DL, 62# DW. I've been trying to get everything dialed in but my groups are not as consistent as they were with my whisker biscuit. I'm trying to figure out if I'm the problem or is it my gear?? A guy at my local shop said I might have some problems with it not dropping fast enough with my draw length... Does anyone have any ideas or tips??


That is hogwash...this rest has no problem with speed. I have put 330 through this before. If you are getting fletching contact you will know it by the launcher being slapped down and the felt getting torn...and if you do not have felt on it then there will be marks on the prongs. Most likely out of time if this is happening. Make sure the rest comes to full capture in the last inch of draw...just prior to the valley should do it...folks have a tendency to anticipate a little sometimes. Do not go too far though as this will actually slow the rest down. And, make sure you have the cord attached to the cable approximately 4-5 inches below the shelf...at the bottom of the grip is fine. I prefer the clamp...tried the d-loop method and do not like it. Whatever you prefer on that one. Cheers!
Fred

P.S.....I just saw a reference to the timing marks. Disregard the timing marks...mine do not line up perfectly either. And, what Dale said was correct.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you guys know a good video of the qad rest set-up. Maybe that could help quite a few people because this question seems to come up quite a bit.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know of any good videos the ones i seen they just stuffed it up and got angry at the rest. The instructions are pretty easy. I got it as my first ever drop away when I only just started archery and had I going perfect first try within 5 mins by myself. Just so you know it is much easier with the clamp thing first try.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

07commander said:


> That would be a good poll... I doubt Its anyway near 25 to 1.


It's actually probably higher than that. In the shop I work at it is probably closer to 75 to 1. QAD is by far the highest selling drop away rest today.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

shinobi3 said:


> Do you guys know a good video of the qad rest set-up. Maybe that could help quite a few people because this question seems to come up quite a bit.


If you read the instructions that come with the rest they are pretty straight forward. The only thing I don't do is use their football clamp.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

shinobi3 said:


> Do you guys know a good video of the qad rest set-up. Maybe that could help quite a few people because this question seems to come up quite a bit.


The supplied DVD is good. Google QAD rest set up and there will be a few videos on youtube. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> It's actually probably higher than that. In the shop I work at it is probably closer to 75 to 1. QAD is by far the highest selling drop away rest today.


But is that because that's what you recommend? I think we need a poll.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

07commander said:


> But is that because that's what you recommend? I think we need a poll.


No that is what is sold. If someone asks for "my" recomendation then of course that is what I will recommend. But the vast majority of people ask for it themselves.
In fact I can count on one had how many limbdrivers we have sold in the last year.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

I purchased my QAD HDX after reading post after post that it gets recommended about 5-1 over everything else. I set mine up per the instructions that came with it. The DVD that came came with it gave explicit instructions on set up and timing. It was my first drop away instillation, and it performs flawlessly. I see all these post about setting them up and timing them correctly, do folks who buy these not read the instructions, or watch the DVD that come with it? Because it seems to me that 99% of all these questions would have been answered by watching the DVD.


Rocky


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

rocks66ss said:


> I purchased my QAD HDX after reading post after post that it gets recommended about 5-1 over everything else. I set mine up per the instructions that came with it. The DVD that came came with it gave explicit instructions on set up and timing. It was my first drop away instillation, and it performs flawlessly. I see all these post about setting them up and timing them correctly, do folks who buy these not read the instructions, or watch the DVD that come with it? Because it seems to me that 99% of all these questions would have been answered by watching the DVD.
> 
> 
> Rocky


Hi Rocky,
That would be a very accurate assumption you just made. If folks would just read the instructions and watch the supplied DVD then life would be good for all! Cheers!
Fred


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

rocks66ss said:


> I purchased my QAD HDX after reading post after post that it gets recommended about 5-1 over everything else. I set mine up per the instructions that came with it. The DVD that came came with it gave explicit instructions on set up and timing. It was my first drop away instillation, and it performs flawlessly. I see all these post about setting them up and timing them correctly, do folks who buy these not read the instructions, or watch the DVD that come with it? Because it seems to me that 99% of all these questions would have been answered by watching the DVD.
> 
> 
> Rocky


bingo....you nailed that one
rip the package open ..tie the string to anything....go to target ....fire an arrow..vanes fly off..arrow is in the next county!
make a thread about qad rests are junk or help needed.......
someone posted the hunter model can be used even on a full throttle and it's true......it's not rocket science.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2421491


----------



## psestluso (Feb 15, 2015)

I put this rest on my omen and I had it tuned correctly had several people look at it and had veins all over the place.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

psestluso said:


> I put this rest on my omen and I had it tuned correctly had several people look at it and had veins all over the place.


you made my point...see previous post!


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

rocks66ss said:


> I purchased my QAD HDX after reading post after post that it gets recommended about 5-1 over everything else. I set mine up per the instructions that came with it. The DVD that came came with it gave explicit instructions on set up and timing. It was my first drop away instillation, and it performs flawlessly. I see all these post about setting them up and timing them correctly, do folks who buy these not read the instructions, or watch the DVD that come with it? Because it seems to me that 99% of all these questions would have been answered by watching the DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem being that some cannot read and comprehend. They may need to do what the Army did in the late 70's, instructions via comic books.


----------



## 2ndwindfarm (Mar 1, 2015)

BOMBER3005 said:


> All bows approaching or over 300 fps and all short draw bows should be using the TL-1 launcher. The rest should not engage to the lock position until you hit your valley or the last 2" of draw. If it engages to early, you may get fletching contact with prongs because the rest is not falling until the fletchings are to close to the rest. The main issue with fletching contact on the QAD Hunter is bounce back because it does not have the lockdown technology. If properly setup on a tuned bow, it is as accurate as any arrow rest on the market, including target rests.


My qad hits lock down but it's against riser. Makes it noisy. Can i adjust the flipper


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

2ndwindfarm said:


> My qad hits lock down but it's against riser. Makes it noisy. Can i adjust the flipper
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Hi...you could get a different launcher ...LW1....it has a deeper groove to allow you to raise the rest. But, before you call them up, make sure your arrow is straight thru the berger hole and it is 90 degrees to the string....it is a drop away and does not need to be 1/8 inch tail high. Hope this helps. Cheers! 
Fred 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm (Mar 1, 2015)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Hi...you could get a different launcher ...LW1....it has a deeper groove to allow you to raise the rest. But, before you call them up, make sure your arrow is straight thru the berger hole and it is 90 degrees to the string....it is a drop away and does not need to be 1/8 inch tail high. Hope this helps. Cheers!
> Fred
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


It dosent hit riser. I thought it was. I see light through there. So loud I thought it was. Works great just loud. U know my hearing isn't getting better. Have u heard of the Hdx getting louder after hundreds of shots?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm (Mar 1, 2015)

Taking it to pro shop tomorrow!!! Bow hunting is about confidence. In the quiet woods that sounds like a crossbow. thats just the resthttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b5fdaf87dd54/20180730_234142.mp4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,
If you are getting slap down, then the vanes are coming in contact with the launcher and the rest needs to be timed. I like the launcher to come to full draw in the last 1.25 inches of draw. Follow the instructions on the DVD then add just a hair extra...then check it with someone watching. Cheers!
Fred


----------

